

Adobe Brings Flash to HTML5 Canvas - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/flash_now_importable_to_hmtl_canvas.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29

======
fierarul
I saw now link between the video embedded and the supposed feature of flash
and HTML5, just an animation FPS comparison.

~~~
pan69
The way I understood was that the content (animation shown in the video) was
created in Flash and exported for HTML5/Canvas. Meaning you can create content
in Flash (the animation package) and export it for HTML5 making Adobe less
depended on their Flash Player platform.

The video was demonstrating that the exported content runs slower in
HTML5/Canvas than in Flash Player.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The content shown was hand written for the three different platforms (Flash,
SVG and Canvas). The conclusion of the author was that Flash was still
faster/better/more consistent for most things of this type (even though his
original Flash version crashed several browsers!).

The video was someone extending those tests to his phone and a newer version
of Flash. It has nothing to do with Canvas export from CS5, so I don't know
why this blog confusingly linked the two.

